# Mac OS X 10.1.5 Released!



## simX (Jun 3, 2002)

Not yet, but it will be today, without a doubt.   Watch for IE 5.1.5 as well.


----------



## homer (Jun 3, 2002)

Wow, simX, isn't that a little low, calling the release before it even happens so you can beat everyone else to the punch?  j/k


----------



## simX (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *Wow, simX, isn't that a little low, calling the release before it even happens so you can beat everyone else to the punch?  j/k   *



Not really, because I know it's going to be released today.


----------



## uoba (Jun 3, 2002)

After winding me up with that title. You is in trouble otherwise


----------



## Winblows (Jun 3, 2002)

can we have an estimated time? (US Pac-apple time)


----------



## dlookus (Jun 3, 2002)

Jerk


----------



## rharder (Jun 3, 2002)

D'oh!

That *is* low.

-Rob


----------



## simX (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Winblows _
> *can we have an estimated time? (US Pac-apple time) *



I'm not sure, but you can probably bank on it before the day is over (12 AM).  Historically, Apple usually releases it in the afternoon, so don't get your hopes up for it this morning.

I'll post an update with all the changes when it DOES get released, although I'll be busy this afternoon, so who knows?

uoba:  Don't worry, it'll be released today.  MacFixIt.com and railheaddesign.com say "We expect that a general release is imminent" and "This also means we will be seeing OS X 10.1.5 released today, as well, as many of the updates to the Office Suite require OS X 10.1.5 (Quartz text smoothing)", respectively.  Neither of these sites are classified as rumor sites, and they both have had an almost 100% track record when reporting things.


----------



## uoba (Jun 3, 2002)

jus' making sure


----------



## homer (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey dlookus: what happened to the Mr Sparkle avatar?  I loved that!


----------



## fryke (Jun 3, 2002)

*laugh* ... thanks, simx... let's see whether someone will fall into the trap and claim first post... 

it's good that there's already a thread for it. we'll post the download troubles and the errors of the build (5S61, 5S62?) into this one for sure...


----------



## dlookus (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *Hey dlookus: what happened to the Mr Sparkle avatar?  I loved that!   *


It was just time to move on. Most people thought he was homer anyway.


----------



## homer (Jun 3, 2002)

Mmm.  Too bad.   I'll have a brief ceremony to mourn his passing.


----------



## Koelling (Jun 3, 2002)

Sure, I read the thread AFTER I've done the software update :-/. oh well there isn't anything I'm expecting in this that will help me too much. The last couple updates got all my drivers so this will just be an interesting milestone before 10.2


----------



## homer (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Not yet, but it will be today, without a doubt.   Watch for IE 5.1.5 as well.   *



Not yet, but it will be this summer, without a doubt.   

Just calling it!


----------



## uoba (Jun 3, 2002)

We gonna start calling like that then...

Get yer 'imminent release of the G5 thread' here then... 

Anyways, what's gonna be in 10.1.5 (whilst I'm sitting here waiting for it!)?


----------



## Winblows (Jun 3, 2002)

hopefully that much needed on screen display of the eject function that those lucky users of the newer version of 10.1.4 got in advance


----------



## Izzy (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL...pre-emptive posting of update releases

Uh oh...5pm is coming soon...looks like this update is comin at the last possible second


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 3, 2002)

Remember: California is on the West Coast.  They're still eating lunch over there.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 3, 2002)

aaaah...very true Mr. Caca...

That's the beauty of having 4 time zones eh?


----------



## theCaptain (Jun 3, 2002)

I have a good feeling that 10.1.5 is coming tommorow with Jobs' announcement.  No earlier!


----------



## uoba (Jun 3, 2002)

If this is gonna be the case


----------



## twister (Jun 3, 2002)

This thread will be way funny tomorrow when we don't have 10.1.5 yet.  

It's all in good fun.

Twister


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

It's 2:00 over there in CA.... 3 more hours to go!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jun 3, 2002)

...and time wears on. 3:48 PST

Uh-Oh, it's all laid on the line, SimX.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 3, 2002)

10.1.5! 10.1.5!  Give us 10.1.5.  I am a busy boy.  I do not have all night, and I start finals tomarrow!  Give us 10.1.5!


----------



## Koelling (Jun 3, 2002)

depending on your settings this post may have been bumped to the second page of posts in this tread and it hasn't even been released yet  35 minutes till 5


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Jun 3, 2002)

17  mins till 5! nothing yet......


----------



## fryke (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm sure someone @ Apple is reading this thread. He's got his mouse cursor hovering above the 'Release 10.1.5' button, grinning at our posts.

4 minutes to go? or 24 hours?


----------



## homer (Jun 3, 2002)

That's pretty funny, fryke!


----------



## jabhome (Jun 3, 2002)

I am really praying for this release, not because 10.1.4 is not usable, but because I do not want to see Sim get abused.  3 minutes left!!!


----------



## simX (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HyperLiteG4 _
> *17  mins till 5! nothing yet...... *



Whoever said 5 PM?  The day isn't over until it's 12 AM, silly!


----------



## jabhome (Jun 3, 2002)

Sim didn't your post say close of business earlier, or something to that effect.  I noticed you edited your post at 4:59 pm.  LOL 

I can care less.  12 midnight is fine with me.  Close of business for Apple may mean when Stevey dismisses you, and not necessarily a set hour.

'm not sure, but you can probably bank on it before the day is over (12 AM). Historically, Apple usually releases it in the afternoon, so don't get your hopes up for it this morning. 

I'll post an update with all the changes when it DOES get released, although I'll be busy this afternoon, so who knows? 

uoba: Don't worry, it'll be released today. MacFixIt.com and railheaddesign.com say "We expect that a general release is imminent" and "This also means we will be seeing OS X 10.1.5 released today, as well, as many of the updates to the Office Suite require OS X 10.1.5 (Quartz text smoothing)", respectively. Neither of these sites are classified as rumor sites, and they both have had an almost 100% track record when reporting things.



__________________
-- simX 

Get Memory Usage Getter, the only Mac OS X utility that graphically displays the memory usage of your open processes! http://homepage.mac.com/simx/ 

450 MHz G4 Cube | 15" flat-panel Apple Studio Display | 896 MB RAM | Que! Fire 12x10x32x FireWire CD-RW | OS X 10.1.4 Build 5Q125 | Mac OS 9.2.2 | Telex M-560 Microphone | Epson Stylus Color 777 | TI-Graph Link USB | Pro Speakers/Mouse/Keyboard | Airport card | iPod 

"Some people's minds are like cement: all mixed up and permanently set..." -- Andrew Welch, el Presidente, Ambrosia Software, Inc. 

"You know that first hit of heroin is free." -- Scott McNealy, Sun Microsystem's CEO, on Microsoft's .NET . 

"The day Microsoft makes a product that doesn't **** is the day they start making vacuum cleaners." -- Unknown



Last edited by simX on 06-03-2002 at 04:59 PM


----------



## simX (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jabhome _
> *Sim didn't your post say close of business earlier, or something to that effect.  I noticed you edited your post at 4:59 pm.  LOL *



What are you talking about?  It never said that!  I always edit my posts when I find spelling mistakes and weird sentences.  That's all I did.


----------



## edX (Jun 3, 2002)

well, it's just over 2 and half hours til midnight pst and still no release. of course, this wouldn't be the first time that sim has been wrong 

(and here i was, really hoping he was right this time!!)

How many people just clicked on this thread thinking i was the one to announce it was here?


----------



## Krevinek (Jun 4, 2002)

There are three 'visible' things in 10.1.5 that users will like:

- Quartz rendering for Carbon apps
- The Eject icon
- Multithreaded Finder

Yep, you heard right, a multithreaded Finder. I have been *cough*using*cough* 10.1.5 for a little while now and it is good stuff. I didn't notice the Finder was multithreaded until I was dragging a folder around and starting a copy while another was still in progress while the trash was emptying (shows you how observant I am while using a computer).


----------



## simX (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Krevinek _
> *Yep, you heard right, a multithreaded Finder. I have been *cough*using*cough* 10.1.5 for a little while now and it is good stuff. I didn't notice the Finder was multithreaded until I was dragging a folder around and starting a copy while another was still in progress while the trash was emptying (shows you how observant I am while using a computer). *



You've always been able to do that, but that doesn't necessarily mean that the Finder is multithreaded.  In fact, I think it's probably not, because Apple is touting that as one of the new, improved features in Jaguar.

Anyway, I guess I was wrong.  Stupid Apple.


----------



## Krevinek (Jun 4, 2002)

Hmm, must be odd then.... considering before 10.1.5, I could never actually get the Finder to respond while copying.


----------



## edX (Jun 4, 2002)

well, having just checked it one last time, i hereby declare SimX officcially wrong again. But boy he sure has made today exciting all over the site, hasn't he?  

it's ok Sim. i guess you now know how reliable your source is.


----------



## Shifting (Jun 4, 2002)

damnit, this thread got my hopes up. 

Sim X, at least change the thread title so other people aren't fooled like i was....

it's no big thing, but use better judgement next time, please.


----------



## simX (Jun 4, 2002)

Lol.  Well I KNOW it's going to be released tomorrow. 

Anyway, I tried changing the thread title, but it never changes in the forum.  Sorry. :\

Just look for "Mac OS X 10.1.5 ACTUALLY released" or something to that effect.


----------



## uoba (Jun 4, 2002)

call me a jerk for questioning this thread? 

... or did they call me jerk 'cause they know me


----------



## Shifting (Jun 4, 2002)

i appreciate that you tried to fix the thread title, Sim.

i hope i didn't come across as hostile before, i was just mildly annoyed by the false advertising.

guess i'll know better for next time.  this is the internet after all, i should've known better. 

anyway, let's see if you're right about today...though i don't doubt it, with the big announcement coming and all...


----------



## ksuther (Jun 4, 2002)

Are we allowed to beat you if 10.1.5 isn't here today, simX?


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jun 4, 2002)

who has the final say as to when an update goes out, or is held back for further "enhnacements"? Jobs? Tenavian? Schiller? Or is it some other dude with a "Project Manager" title.

Either way, it seems that whenver Apple is expected to release an update, they stall, almost as if to say "Hey - we'll release the damn thing when we are ready - not when the general public expects us to".

I mean, the damn thing is on every Mac in all the Apple store's - what's holding it back?


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2002)

At least we got qt6 preview eh simX?  

LOL


----------



## Krevinek (Jun 4, 2002)

Probably nothing other than maybe last-minute bug-fixes and possibly the announcement today.

Seems stable to me though, even if SCSI burning broke for me. (Which is hopefully fixed in the final)


----------



## twister (Jun 4, 2002)

Boy this was fun wasn't it?  

 

Twister


----------



## googolplex (Jun 4, 2002)

I was tempted to post the "this thread sucks" picture, but I thought better of it .


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *I'm sure someone @ Apple is reading this thread. He's got his mouse cursor hovering above the 'Release 10.1.5' button, grinning at our posts.
> 
> 4 minutes to go? or 24 hours? *



LOL, I was just going to say the same thing


----------



## simX (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Are we allowed to beat you if 10.1.5 isn't here today, simX?  *



Yeah, you can. 

I'm wondering about the answer to serpi's question too, though.


----------



## NielZ (Jun 4, 2002)

> Update 10.1.5 delivers enhancements which improve the reliability of Mac OS X applications, delivers improved networking, security, support for PC Card serial communication devices, and expanded peripheral device support.  Specific improvements include:
> 
> Peripheral Device Support:
> - Expanded support for new Canon digital cameras.
> ...



I'm not saying it's officially released, but it's just to get you started...


----------



## [Scizo] (Jun 4, 2002)

Well.. i just found this link to 10.1.5 in a newsgroup..

http://213.237.115.28/

and here are the release notes from the file i downloaded :
Mac OS X Update 10.1.5 delivers enhancements which improve the reliability of Mac OS X applications, delivers improved networking, security, and expanded peripheral device support.  Specific improvements include:

Peripheral Device Support:
-Expanded support for new Canon digital cameras
-Improved support for Nikon FireWire cameras
-Expanded support for SmartDisk, EZQuest, and LaCie disc recording devices
-Improved support for MO drives

Application Improvements:
-Increased stability of Mail and Sherlock
-Emails are properly retained when rebuilding the Draft mailbox
-Updated Carbon applications can use Quartz anti-aliasing technology for high quality text display

Networking and Security Improvements:
-Improves networking via AFP when accessing multi-level directories on Windows NT file servers
-Significant improvement to file searching on local and remote volumes
-Mail accounts go off-line to indicate that SSL encryption settings are not supported by the mail server

WebDAV Improvements:
-More efficient iDisk mounting and file navigation
-Added support for connecting to iDisk using default DNS settings of AirPort
-Support for mounting a WebDAV volume from a non-standard http port

Asian Language Improvements:
-Significant updates to the Korean Input Method, especially important when using AppleWorks
-Internet Connect and AirPort applications updated with Chinese and Korean localized content


----------



## [Scizo] (Jun 4, 2002)

Hmm... mine only gets SS45 as the build id 
but still 10.1.5


----------



## NielZ (Jun 4, 2002)

I have a different readme file i see... Seems that 'my' newer build has some more features... And i got this build already 8 days, who knows what they have @ Apple right now...


----------



## Winblows (Jun 4, 2002)

those lucky fools are prolly playin on g5's


----------



## starfleetX (Jun 4, 2002)

No workarounds, no sneaky links.

Just check Software Update. 

Voila!


----------



## twister (Jun 4, 2002)

22.4 Mb ---pass out

Twister <-- has 56k


----------



## ksuther (Jun 4, 2002)

Lucky for simX 
Yay, I sure hope it has Canon PowerShot A40 support...


----------



## Ricky (Jun 4, 2002)

Yes!  It has acceleration support for my RAGE PRO's at work!    Go Apple!


----------



## Koelling (Jun 4, 2002)

Be still my beating heart...





> - Support for 2D and QuickTime hardware acceleration for Rage Pro.


 I just about had a heart attack when I read this. 

It's downloading as I speak, so I'll have to see if I notice any difference.


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

Hooray for cable!
Anyway i got it so there =)
Countdown to 10.2 =)


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Jun 4, 2002)

figures....I've been checking software update all day yesterday and all day today....but then I lay down at 5:00 for about 45mins and it's here! Yay!

haha, and to think I was just about to download that other one from that post earlier....


----------



## simX (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Lucky for simX
> Yay, I sure hope it has Canon PowerShot A40 support... *



Yeah, I know.  Lucky for me.  I was beginning to wonder if I was going to get a severe beating here on MacOSX.com....


----------



## rinse (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *
> 
> Yeah, I know.  Lucky for me.  I was beginning to wonder if I was going to get a severe beating here on MacOSX.com....  *



I was thinking of administering it.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 4, 2002)

Okay, pardon the ignorant question...

What does "Support for 2D and QuickTime hardware acceleration for Rage Pro" do that I can see?

What should I do to see this in action?

I have a G4 867 with the GeForce 2 TwinView... Shouldn't that qualify?


----------



## homer (Jun 4, 2002)

Well, you're seeing as much graphics acceleration as you can.  Until Jag-wire comes through with Quartz Extreme.   It's just that users with the Rage Pro card will now see benefits.


----------



## doofy10 (Jun 5, 2002)

Quick question: If my Mac OS X doesn't run Software Update by itself, what can I do to force it to update?  Thanks in advance.
-Doofy


----------



## hew (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doofy10 _
> *Quick question: If my Mac OS X doesn't run Software Update by itself, what can I do to force it to update?  Thanks in advance.
> -Doofy *


1. Open the System Preferences in the Applications folder. 
2. Click on the Software Update icon.
3. Click the Update Now button.
4. Click the checkbox in the update selection screen next to Mac OS X Update.
5. Click the Install button.

That's it! Hope that helps..


----------



## twister (Jun 5, 2002)

just go in to the system pref's under the apple menu, click on software update, then update now

Twister


----------



## hew (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *just go in to the system pref's under the apple menu, click on software update, then update now
> 
> Twister *


Beat ya to it! Muhahahahah!


----------



## doofy10 (Jun 5, 2002)

Wow.  That was easy.  Please excuse my stupidity.   
-Doofy


----------



## hew (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doofy10 _
> *Wow.  That was easy.  Please excuse my stupidity.
> -Doofy *


You're forgiven..


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doofy10 _
> *Wow.  That was easy.  Please excuse my stupidity.
> -Doofy *


Not knowing is not stupidity, it's ignorance.  And ignorance is entirely forgivable, especially when the person seeks the knowledge they lack.

IOW, don't call yourself stupid for not knowing.


----------

